# American Dingo/ Carolina Dog



## shibumi (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a Carolina Dog mix. I wonder if anybody else have one too. I love my Carolina Dog. She is totally special.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

I did, but I didn't know it at the time (I had been told she was a white german shepherd and she sure looked like one as a pup). She was, by far, the smartest, most driven dog I ever had, and she was a joy to train because she caught on in a nanosecond (as opposed to my current dog ;-) ). She was a mix, but looks exactly like the pics I found online, so I believe her heritage is predominantly CD. Very vocal, high drive, intense, focused, brilliant, gorgeous and totally needed to be part of a pack of dogs. She was a great dog. 

Is that yours in your avatar? Mine was cream colored with straight up ears like shepherd. She is an incredible swimmer as well - a fish in a dog costume.


----------



## shibumi (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, She is Bella, my carolina dog - American Dingo. She is a great dog. Very smart and lovable.


----------



## Platykey (Jun 18, 2010)

I have an amazing Carolina Dog mix too! They are definitely special dogs!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

They are an incredibly gorgeous dog breed. Love the pics.

SOB


----------

